# idle issues on my 84 Max!!



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi All,

First Post

84 Max AT 
I got idle issues. Rough idle to be exact 
I have the Nissan factory manual but I still haven't found the problem yet. I went through almost all vacuum lines, etc. but no big difference. I also checked the timing, replaced all ignition equipment (cap/rotor/plugs/wires) and also replaced the fuel filter. Its alot better but still not smooth. 
I also took off the air regulator and let it baste in carb cleaner for about an hour. When I looked down the tube, it was open. 

Anyone have any other ideas or experiences on fixing idle issues on the 1st and 2nd gens? 

Thanx 
Great To Be Here!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

fuel injection cleaning. You might even have a bad injector.


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

If nothing else, perhaps bump the idle up a hundred rpm's or so. That MIGHT help, but I'm not positive.


----------

